
Can Everlane Become the Next J.Crew? - prostoalex
http://www.racked.com/2015/10/8/9442455/everlane-expansion
======
wilder
I am an Everlane fan (wearing one of their tees right now, actually), but I
find their low/no-markup marketing message to be a turn-off.

For example, the shirt I'm wearing is $22, but they claim a comparable shirt
costs $50. The reality is it feels like a $22 t-shirt. I know what to expect
from a $50 t-shirt — almost always a $20 shirt with a $30 logo. Occasionally a
$50+ t-shirt has something special going on (usually in the
thickness/stitching), but the Everlane shirts are standard quality with a cut
that fits me well. And the "comparable value" inflation of the women's
clothing seems even worse.

The style is enough; would rather not be told I'm getting a special deal that
I don't think I'm getting.

------
omouse
Liked this quote a lot:

 _" They have very thorough sizing information on their site and they treat
customers really well," Ariella Major, a 25-year-old marketing associate and
Everlane devotee, says. "Their marketing emails are very inviting and they
send you really nice personal emails too. You can tell a thoughtful person
wrote it."_

A marketer praising the work of another marketer; "you can tell a thoughtful
marketing intern wrote it!"

------
what-no-tests
It's great to see ethics enter the equation, along with quality.

The constant focus on price alone is simply a race to zero, where the consumer
wins initially but ultimately loses when quality is sacrificed to keep costs
going down and margin up.

------
smt88
I first heard of Everlane when I saw an ad for their white t-shirts, which
seemed to be their main (only?) product at the time. They were boasting about
having the same quality as other brands, but for a much lower price.

The price, it turned out, was outrageous and hilarious[1], and I immediately
decided Everlane was a brand for suckers.

~~~
joe5150
I think the price is in line with the quality, at least for the ones I've
bought. I was less impressed with their sweaters, but I'm very pleased with my
t-shirts.

